
Jailbreak: Get Your Computer Online Using Your iPhone's Data Connection - echair
http://lifehacker.com/398961/get-your-computer-online-using-your-iphones-data-connection
======
wallflower
From MacRumors discussion:

"Unlimited" means "around 5GB or so". Multiple months of ~5GB transfer will
result in nasty phone calls, them looking deeper in to your account, or both.

[http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=527722&page...](http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=527722&page=2)

~~~
fallentimes
Then the snake oil salesmen shouldn't advertise "unlimited".

And if you have an emergency, who cares if you get nasty phone calls? This is
a great budget emergency solution.

~~~
trezor
_And if you have an emergency, who cares if you get nasty phone calls? This is
a great budget emergency solution._

iPhone with a rip-off data-plan _and_ budget solution in the same sentence?
Steve Jobs' RDF is indeed strong with this crowd.

~~~
fallentimes
uh yeah with the word _Emergency_. RDF? - I don't even own a Mac or an iPhone.
I would have made the same comment if "iPhone" was replaced with any other
phone.

Obviously, I would highly recommend having a better backup solution in place,
but if shit hits the fan and you have to connect to computer A to remote
location server B, this seems like an OK option. Do you have any other ideas?
Please share - can't have too many backup plans :).

------
gojomo
How hard would it be to sneak a general SOCKS proxy app into the Apple App
Store, to enable this same technique on non-jailbroken phones?

Maybe hidden inside a multiplayer game that also opens and listens on a number
of TCP sockets?

~~~
DenisM
If it were to gain adoption they will find out and baninate your app. It
probably will be then removed on next sync from all phones.

------
bluelu
Tell me something my 5 year old normal cellular phone can't do!

~~~
nickb
Browse the web without needing WAP etc support.

------
st3fan
This is awesome! It's so great to see really useful things happening in the
jailbreaked-iphone scene!

I'm sure this will turn into a beautiful app that does not require command
line access. Hopefully they can also figure out how to turn the iPhone into an
actual access point. Not sure if the chip supports that though.

------
god
"Create an ad-hoc network on your computer. On Macs, just click on the Wi-Fi
icon in the menubar and select "Create Network." On Windows, set up internet
connection sharing."

And on Linux?

~~~
newt0311
Most linux distros just require setting the ssid some something unique and
then changing the connection type to Ad-Hoc. For example, in gentoo (my
distro.) all I need to do is add two lines to /etc/conf.d/net and I am done.
Ubuntu probably has a graphical app to do the same thing with otehr distros
filling in somewhere...

------
trezor
Just FYI: Windows Mobile phones can do this natively with no hacking. It even
allows general connection sharing using a Bluetooth personal area network,
with automatic DHCP and NAT. You don't even need to hack your way trough a
socks-proxy.

I mean... Cool that a hacked iPhone can _almost_ do connection sharing too,
but this just shows another thing the iPhone doesn't do which makes it subpar
to competing smartphones. (UI be damned)

~~~
silencio
That's a no brainer, but tethering is not available on the iPhone for whatever
reason (who knows who's really at fault for that). So unless your carrier's
TOS doesn't mind you tethering your phone with the wrong plan (basically with
a phone-only data plan, and they will care if they find out), your point is
moot.

Also, "UI be damned"? I've used many smartphones before and the iPhone has the
only mobile browser worth using right now. The UI matters a _lot_.

~~~
notauser
If you can tether your phone then the browser on the device can be of much
lower quality before you care.

Any time I'm somewhere for more than 5 minutes (coffee shop, train, meeting )
I tether my Eee 901 to my phone (a 6120c, which comes with 3gb of data for
~$20/mo). That gets me a _good_ keyboard, a large screen, and full blown
Firefox + addons. Way, way more usable than an iPhone and cheaper over it's
lifetime.

Because of that I only use the browser on the device for flash movies, real
player streaming radio (from the BBC), and mobile-friendly data like movie
listings or rss news. Two of those the iPhone can't even do, and the other one
it offers no real advantage for.

~~~
silencio
Indeed. But I do a lot of those on my phone anyway. Lot simpler than pulling
out the laptop, and I like browsing on my phone more than I do on my laptop
(egads).

